# Benadryl



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Neela's vet suggested that I give her Benadryl 12.5 mg by mouth daily to help her current skin irritation.

Benadryl can be sedating in humans....is the same true for dogs?


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I was told the same is true for dogs, but we never found that to be an issue. We used benadryl for Chester's skin allergies and it helped him a lot. It's not like it knocked him out, or even made him sleep more that I noticed, but it did really help with the itching and the redness.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Dogs metabolize Benadryl much more quickly than us. So it does not sedate them like us. You would be surprised at the dosage that is safe for them. It takes about 2 weeks to see the full effect of it however. It does knock down the itchiness in most dogs though.


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

It can be used as a mild sedative for dogs. I know some people who give it for thunderstorms or fireworks.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

Lorina said:


> It can be used as a mild sedative for dogs. I know some people who give it for thunderstorms or fireworks.


yes, we've used it as a sedative for our GS who is scared to death from thunder.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

First time my JRT had Benedryl he fell asleep sitting up. As he was very reactive it was scary easing him down for a nap. After that no such luck, never got sleepy again. Benedryl worked great for his itchy feet, doesn't work for Sassy however. Hope it works for you!


----------



## ILuvLucy (May 3, 2008)

I actually had to give benadryl to my dog for the first time yesterday. She had a reaction to her puppy shots. Her face, muzzle, and eyes became swollen. I was told to give her 50mg. (2/25mg pills). She is a 4 month, 26lb. puppy. Thought it was a large dose for a puppy!

The benadryl helped within the hour. It did not make her sleepy or tired. Just the opposite. She had a period where she seemed jumpy and restless.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

If you find it makes him sleepy, give him 1/2 of the dose in the morning and 1/2 in the evening. I have a 12# Dachshund and I use to give her 1/2 pill Benadryl (25 mg) 3 times a day, it did not make her sleepy.


----------



## AbbsRose (Nov 14, 2008)

Our vet told us to use benedryl as a safe measure for traveling and making our dog tired on long road trips. She was 35# at the time, and it worked wonders on our 8 hr. drive. I wouldn't be surprised if it did sedate them awhile, but I'm sure it would work for allergies too.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Sam gets Benedryl 3x a day for his allergies. He gets 25mg's every 8 hours. The vet has told us that when an allergic reaction reaction happens, to double the dose and give him 2 pills, which is 50mg's. He's 19 pounds and has never had a problem, even when given 50mg's. It never makes him sleepy or slows him down. He's constantly hyper, even with the Benedryl.


----------



## justinp (Oct 15, 2008)

We used bendryl a while back but our terrier had a bad reaction so we stay away from it. I guess it varies from dog to dog, some people love it & others it wotn work for. Just make sure to give it in the correct dosage & monitor them closely afterwards just in case.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Benadryl can be sedating for dogs. 

I've used it and keep it on hand.


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had some dogs get very sleepy from it and some that weren't bothered at all. I think it depends on the dog. Just like with people....I was bit by a spider and had to take 50mg every 6 hours, I was fine. If my husband takes one 25mg benadryl....he's out like a light. 

The puppy shots that were given....did they give her Lepto? That's the only one we ever had bad reactions with....most people I know don't do Lepto shots anymore unless they are in an area where it's a big issue.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Please we need an update. How is Neela doing? 

I hope is going well for her.


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

AbbsRose said:


> Our vet told us to use benedryl as a safe measure for traveling and making our dog tired on long road trips. She was 35# at the time, and it worked wonders on our 8 hr. drive. I wouldn't be surprised if it did sedate them awhile, but I'm sure it would work for allergies too.


My vet just suggested that we give it a try for car trips to help with car sickness -- the poor guy sometimes can't handle 2 mile trips without getting sick! Bailey is just over 25 pounds, and I was told to give him a 25 mg dose.


----------

